# Bill Davis Fishing Adventures Alaska



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone here ever fished with Mr Davis? 
Or any other fishing guide near there?
Bill was guide here back in the 70's on Lake Michigan. 

We're planing a 5 night 4 day fishing vacation. July 24-29. 
Day 1 Halibut
Day 2 Halibut, cod, rock fish and Silvers
Day 3 flown out for 30-70 lb kings
Day 4 stream fish locally reds and or bows
Fishing, lodging and fish cleaning included. 
We need to get there(Alaska) drive 2.5 hours south and buy a license. Feed our selves. Ship 100 lbs of filet back with no problem.


----------

